# REPORT: WideSpread Panic 6/1 3rd Island to 9ft. Shoal



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Hello good people!! Here's yesterday's fishing story.... Departed from Sunset marina with the one and only Captain Disco around 3:30pm on Wednesday headed for the 3rd island. The Bay was pretty snotty with the wind blowing out of the ENE, but we figured if we could make it across, we'd be good to fish the lee side of the island and out of the brunt of the wind... It was not a fast journey, but we made it safely across and were happy that the rain held off until well after dark... Arrived at the 3rd and anchored up, started jigging and immediately it was, 'Fish On'.... We absolutely crushed the Horse Croaker's on nearly every drop for several hours... Caught a couple of Blues as well, but no Trout, which is what we had hoped for... The fishing was stellar nonetheless, and we moved under the span to try for some Tog or Trout with a bunch of runs and nibbles, but no joy for the elusive Trout... As darkness fell and the rain stayed away, we switched to probing the pilings and rock's with a plethora of lures and baits... We threw swimming plug's, popper's, spoon's, and jigged, that was in addition to our bait offerings of peeler, clam, cut Bluefish, etc.... The action on all of the artificials was non-stop; actually, it got to where you'd pick something out of the box just for the sake of saying you tried it out; GOOD STUFF!!!! The bait bite was surprisingly slow, although a few of each species(Striper, Blues, Croaker) fell victim... As the tide began to slow we opted to take the shot and run for the shoal and look for some Drum action... The waves made it tough to run in the dark so Captain Disco and I trolled the Bayside of the pilings down the span picking off Blues and Striper's along the way; but still NO Trout... Arrived at the shoal around 11:30pm to midnite and eventually got anchored up on the ocean side in 15ft. of water near a ledge that dropped to 19ft. Thinking we were in a good spot we dunked 4 rod's armed with live peeler, fresh Bluefish, and clam... Well, it wasn't meant to be for us, as the tide and wind never got working together and the baits went in strange directions... We had 1 really good run on the live peeler, but that was it... Not even a critter... So, when the rain sprung up and the wind kicked up a notch, we decided to go back to our first spot and l00k for Trout again... No Trout, but again, all of the pullage in the world from Blues, Striper's, and Croaker... Decided to call it an evening at 3:30am, and made the ride back to HRBT with a following sea and some boat surfing... Got her in the hole and off-loaded to arrive back in Willysburg at 6am... What a journey!! Thanks to my good buddy Captain Disco for the fine company and fish wrestling... Next up is GOVT.' MULE and Spadefish action; it'll be another good one!! Thanks for l00king in guys and Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

great report Zigh  I shoulda headed out more East yesterday , windy and rainy but the fish were absolutly hungry  may even try again around 10 am today


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Good Luck*

...if you do go... I wish I could go after Speck's instead of work.... But alas, must make $$ to fish.........
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

prolly wind up close to the backside of Gwynns Isl to see if I missed anything yesterday


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Catch a BUNCH, and post a report regardless of the outcome... I may give a go over in the Mobjack at the mouth of the North river tomorrow evening.... Here Speck'y, Speck'y, Speck  
Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*waiting*

for the bank to open ,so I can pay off my men  and then head out  It was surprising to actually note that the water was that warm there


----------

